# Help the Double D!



## Bombsii (Oct 16, 2008)

Sorry if this is in the wrong place, I got a feeling it is.
Anyway, my friend John and I have a youtube account named the DoubleDStudios We made it ages ago and yes it is kinda crap. We brutally abandoned it and now we're ressuerecting it. Help?
Ideas for videos? Anything? 

And again I know its crap, plz don't say.​
Here are our recent ideas for vids, yet again tips would be appreciated.

WiiCrazy-
(Music only) Sam and John play non-stop Wii when they buy one. They soon become addicted and play non-stop. When Sam asks John where he got it and finds out he stole it they are swiftly arrested. A guy in the cellar gives them DS's instead.

Brawl Spoof

Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games 08-
Mario and Sonic bump into each other and are forced into a bunch of challenging sports and tasks- who will win? an annoying, high hedgehog or a Italian, cheesy mario?

Falcon Punch!
Falcon punching random people. 

To Simple? Thats what I do.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 16, 2008)

Doesn;t sound too bad.



DarkArmour said:


> WiiCrazy-
> (Music only) Sam and John play non-stop Wii when they buy one. They soon become addicted and play non-stop. They get arrested when John finds out that Sam stole it and soon they get arrested. A guy in the cellar gives them DS's instead.




So, uh, they play it non-stop, then soon they become addicted and... play non-stop? Then they get arrested and... are eventually arrested?

That makes no sense.


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 17, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Doesn;t sound too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah... good point.


----------



## Seritinajii (Oct 26, 2008)

I've seen the WiiCrazy plot before, except they go to jail because there's someone who gives them an Xbox 360. They kick him into the sky.

Hmm you should try that.


----------



## Yarnchu (Oct 26, 2008)

`jk90

edit: Sorry, I was cleaning up spilled tea and some got on the keyboard.

Wii Crazy and the Olympic Games don't sound too interesting, while the Falcon Punch is unoriginal. But why are you asking us for help? This is your channel, so you should be making the vids.


----------

